# golden vs. clear jojoba oil



## SudsyKat (Feb 3, 2011)

I was looking at the WSP site and noticed that there are 2 kinds of jojoba oil listed. I want to start using it for soap, lotion bars, whipped shea, etc., but I haven't ever tried it, so it's all new to me. What's the difference between the 2?? Here's the link to the oils page on WSP - http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...=1386&CategoryName=Base+Oils+&+Specialty+Oils


----------



## SudsyKat (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry, bumping up my post. Anybody?  :?


----------



## jenrb1982 (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't know, but i would guess that they have the clear one so that it doesn't effect the color of what you are making....
It costs more, so i am assuming the put it through another process, or add a chemical to it to create the clear effect....

I have jojoba oil here and mine is golden....

Hope that helps


----------



## heartandsoap (Feb 4, 2011)

They both got good reviews. I guess the clear one is nice because it won't taint the color of what your making. Sometimes it's nice to be able to escape the yellow'green of oils  I would buy some of each and see if you have a preference.
I did that with Shea butter and ended up preferring the raw.

here's a link form another company discussing the differences in their jojoba oils


http://www.purcelljojoba.com/JojobaProducts/JojobaOilOverview.aspx


----------



## SudsyKat (Feb 4, 2011)

Great link - thanks to all for your answers. That link seems to indicate that the golden is in its natural state while the clear is refined/deodorized. I think I"ll start with the golden, since it's cheaper and may retain more of its beneficial properties.


----------



## heartandsoap (Feb 4, 2011)

great, can you come back and let us know  I haven't used it yet but am wondering  about the scent. Why they deodorize? I'm trying to be frugal now but am always perusing for supplies I can't afford  or really need.


----------

